# New system



## Coolbeansdude51 (Dec 7, 2003)

I am the producer for a fairly large non-profit and we want to buy a building and with it all new equipment. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice for which companys to buy from and which to stay way from. I have been doing this for sometime now but I would love another opion or voice in this matter. I need a good company for Audio visual and lighting and f/x. If anyone has the time. 

Thanks,
Coolbeansdude51


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 7, 2003)

Coolbeansdude51 said:


> I am the producer for a fairly large non-profit and we want to buy a building and with it all new equipment. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice for which companys to buy from and which to stay way from. I have been doing this for sometime now but I would love another opion or voice in this matter. I need a good company for Audio visual and lighting and f/x. If anyone has the time.
> 
> Thanks,
> Coolbeansdude51



Howdy, 
Well I'm sure we could help ya and answer some of your questions, suggest some vendors and brands, and even some company's who could help you directly with your project, however we need more information about what you are doing etc to give the best suggestions. Right now--the question you asked is pretty broad in range...its like saying I am looking to buy a car--whats a good model? We kinda need to know the features you are looking for to be more specific. 

So if you can post some more info about what you are doing and what you want to do with this space and the types of events or productions you want to host and so forth, and if you have an idea of budget for each department of stuff (sound, lights, AV etc) we can tell you realisitically if you are in the ballpark or not and give you best suggestions.

-wolf


----------



## delnor (Dec 7, 2003)

Another thing that would be good to know is your location, which wont really effect brand name but I could probably find out who are the good contractors in your area if I knew where you were. I know Ship could probably give you a few names as well.


----------



## delnor (Dec 7, 2003)

If you have UNLIMITED resources I would recommend buying Several Catylist units from High End. They are basically high powered video projectors on automated lighting yokes. You can use them to shoot up video or for amazing automate lighting effects. http://www.highend.com/products/digitallighting.html


----------



## ship (Dec 8, 2003)

My ears are burning.

Colorado I know Barbizon is out there. Not the cheapest vendor but a good starting source. Others, there are but I don't remember. I know I get my sign making lamp bases from a New Orleans named company that's located in that state.

If building a theater/church space, you should start with the budget and a consultant and architect. That consultant will function as the primary on site eyes for what you need and be well worth the investment. Check refrences and resume well. Be choosy or it's not going to help. This is my advice on where to start. We could be those that you ask for opinions on what they advice or recommend specific components but that person on the job should be your starting point. 

Let's say your new digs only have single phase three wire and it's out of budget at the moment to upgrade the power system or the air conditioning system is going to take up the delta power source and you don't have a wye source. That would be a major limiting factor in what gear you could use not to mention the transformer size. Details like that require a person hired to be onsite to represent you that's done this type of thing before. Other things such as going Catalyst system or other high tech, could be worth it given the sky is the limit. My company supplies the gear for a local huge church - Willow Creek, that has huge budgets and money left over every year to the point they just buy stuff to use it up. I expect your budget while possibly nice won't be enough to go that high tech plus the learning curve on getting a lot of high tech gear will be cost prohivitive. Might be better off starting basic with a few toys than growing into bigger and better things.

stagecraft http://stagecraft.theprices.net/stagecraft/ has had a lot of debate in the past about what to look for in hiring a consultant and opening up a new performance space. I would say start there. Prosound lighting forum http://www.prosoundweb.com/community/forum.php?board=4 has had some discussions about opening up of similar church/performance spaces that might be of value and it has a few members in similar situations.

We are all in the same industry and I would not write off any of our members for good advice or experience in similar things, but also use the other people out there.

That a good start?

As for the crap lights and things you have, don't get rid of them unless you can sell them for at least 75% of what you paid for them. They might need some work but a bird in the hand is worth two in the air. Or in other words, "My kindom for another parcan!" I'm sure mister 12 lights would agree.


----------



## zac850 (Dec 8, 2003)

lol, im assuming i'm mister 12 lights.....

yea, um, i don't know even a fraction of what you just said, but deffintly don't just chuck the old stuff...but if you do, you can donate them to my school....

wow, im really starting to say that WAY to much.


----------



## ship (Dec 8, 2003)

Yea, you are mister 12 lights, or should that be Mister 12 Lights Junior? Just joking but again, be proud of your roots, you should be. Mister 12 lights is something that could follow you thru your career in being the go to guy for where there is a will there is a way. 

Anything ever happen with the Kliegl lights? Still wondering what the Studio 22 fixtures are.

Kind of a shame, I have 7 small lekos, 7 Fresnels, 2 Scoops, 2 Lekos at 8x9 2,000w, a 3Kw follow spot and various smaller Par Cans, Inkies and other fixtures numbering in probably the mid 40s in quantity not being used and sitting in my storage locker awaiting me getting back into design and production to supplement my work. That and my own 8 channel lighting and dimmer pack for small shows or when I run out of dimmer channels. Shame I can't loan them but I invested too much time and money into getting my own personal toys and just as I did not go out of my way to loan them to another local community theater, I just can't part with them now. Sorry, eventually you will also have personal gear that's more your personal Nentendo for use in your shows than stuff available for the greater good.

By hook or crook, you will get the stuff you most need, until than at least you are not one dance studio I'm familar with that uses clip lights for lighting and has a 6 channel Dove board half of which can be depended upon.


----------

